# Seven Amtrak Trains In Seven Days



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2003)

At long last, after lots of work my trip report from last December is finally posted.  The report is far too long and complex to post here on the BB, but you can view it at the On Track On Line trip report pages. Just click here to be taken to the report. A word of caution: this is a long report, so don't start reading if you don't have a lot of time. :blink:

The report arrives just in time to give everyone an idea of what Superliner Diner will be seeing and doing over the next week and a half on his vacation. Thanks also go to Superliner Diner for helping me to edit the report.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Apr 16, 2003)

Alan,

It looks like you had a pretty good trip. Thanks for posting it for us!


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 16, 2003)

Very Nice, hope to take a trip like that when I'm older. So has anybody else seen the 1800 (Vermonter) Baggage Car, besides Battalion51, Me(Twice in one week), and Alan?


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 17, 2003)

Sure lots of people have seen it. Passengers, Conductors, Engineers, and so on and so forth. A buddy of mine that used to work the Vermonter has still yet to see it. And he told me the real truth behind the car. Apparently some Amtrak hotshot (still in the Warrington era) was going to take the Vermonter. To get the train looking like it was in good condition the exterior of the car was given the Acela paint scheme to blend it with the other cars. The interior of the car was painted tan, tables installed, and they even got new doors. Now that's a lucky baggage car.


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 17, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Sure lots of people have seen it. Passengers, Conductors, Engineers, and so on and so forth. A buddy of mine that used to work the Vermonter has still yet to see it. And he told me the real truth behind the car. Apparently some Amtrak hotshot (still in the Warrington era) was going to take the Vermonter. To get the train looking like it was in good condition the exterior of the car was given the Acela paint scheme to blend it with the other cars. The interior of the car was painted tan, tables installed, and they even got new doors. Now that's a lucky baggage car.


It was designed that way to carry bikes and skis. The lava lamp schemem looked horable on that car however.

By the way Alan, great report. Sorry to hear you got a bit sick in Chicago and the bad diner crew on the Capitol Limited. Great to hear about the devoted employees and on-time performance of the rest of the trip.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 20, 2003)

Looks like a fascinating trip, Alan. I have printed it out and will take it home to read.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 21, 2003)

Alan, thought you would like to know I was so engrossed with your trip report last night on the way home from a brief visit to the office that I almost missed my stop!! I looked up, realized the train was stopped, looked out the door across the aisle and realized, "Hey, that's my station!" and scrambled off. Enjoyd it....will comment more after I have had more time to absorb it.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 21, 2003)

Alan, glad to see its finally done. Sounds like a really good trip except for the stomach bug part. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 23, 2003)

You really had good luck with punctuality, even even though

the Acela marred the picture, the one you would least expect.

Like you I like the older style locks and shades in Viewliners. On the shades, not only can you see out too much; others can see IN too much.

You evidently take your shoes off in the room, too....I do that first thing unless I know I am going to eat immediately.

My favorite breakfast is also the French Toast. Usually I have bacon rather than sausage but that is not as important as the French Toast itself. I try and try to make myself eat something else for breakfast on the train but almost never do.

Enjoyed the nice shots from JAX and seeing the old passenger terminal there.

I've never had the problem with getting attendants to make up the beds that others have reported. THe only beds passengers were even encouraged to make up by themselves were the roomette beds in the heritage(and pre-Amtrak)sleepers.

Riding the St. Charles street car is an end in itself, one does not need a destination. But for one suggestion, it does stop at Audobon Park and that is near the zoo. That is a neat place to ride the the street car next time you are there, and have time. Actually there is a is a bus that goes closer to the zoo, but the walk through the park is nice anyway.Downtown, near where you were and near the French Quarter, I also recommend visiting the aquariam, in fact that would work better for the amount of time you had between trains, much closer.

Too bad about the upset stomach and that sorry, sorry dining car crew on the Capital.

Good report,....enjoyed reading it.


----------



## gswager (Apr 23, 2003)

Wonderful trip despite your stomach bug and rude diner crew on Capitol!

I had a flu when I was on Coast Starlight. I left LAX and the flu came on in the morning in Oregon, on the way to Tacoma (Seattle). It was nasty! I'm really grateful that I booked sleeper class. That trip is a failure due to my flu. 

I'll definitely ride Coast Starlight again as long as the Amtrak is still running, and keep the flu far away from me!


----------



## sutton8596 (Apr 27, 2003)

Alan,

thank you for posting on Trainweb. Your account is well written and thorough. It inspires me for those future trips!  I was impressed with CJ, the engineer who came to speak to the passengers in NO. I hope Gunn reads your travelogue! Good pics, too.

Scott


----------

